# Testing alerts - please reply to this thread



## Shaun (5 Dec 2011)

This is a test thread to look at how alerts are being triggered and whether they are behaving as expected.

Could one or two of you please post a reply to this thread so I can examine the process in more detail.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2011)

righto.....


----------



## benb (5 Dec 2011)

OK. My alerts seem to be behaving just as I would expect, as far as I can tell.


----------



## subaqua (5 Dec 2011)

No I refuse to participate .... oh .....Hmmmmmm


----------



## Shaun (5 Dec 2011)

Thanks ... can a couple more people reply just to confirm ... then I'll remove the thread.


----------



## Scoosh (5 Dec 2011)

What are we confirming ? 

Does this confirm whateveritisthatwearetoconfirm ?


----------



## Scoosh (5 Dec 2011)

Does it need to be a different person confirming each time ?


----------



## Scoosh (5 Dec 2011)

Oh - is this a Thread you are Watching and want to see if it is alerting you to a reply ?

Now that would make sense to me.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (5 Dec 2011)

Hi,
Roger and out


----------



## subaqua (5 Dec 2011)

MissTillyFlop said:


> Hi,
> Roger in and out



FTFY


----------



## Scoosh (5 Dec 2011)

OK, MissTF - which one is Roger and who is out ?


----------



## ohnovino (5 Dec 2011)

If you'd posted "please don't reply to this thread" it would be three pages long by now


----------



## Scoosh (5 Dec 2011)

How many more before Admin gets swamped ? ... and deletes the thread


----------



## Panter (5 Dec 2011)

i like cheese


----------



## machew (5 Dec 2011)

Roger: We have clearance, Clarence.
Clarence: Roger, Roger.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (5 Dec 2011)

Calling Admin come in please .............


----------



## Shaun (5 Dec 2011)

Thanks everyone - it has confirmed how the alerts are working.

It seems that an alert is only triggered for the _very next reply_ to a watched thread after you last read it - subsequent replies don't trigger further alerts (_so as to stop your alert box filling up with hundreds of alerts_).

So, if you view a thread you are watching (or post a new thread and watch it) - the next reply will generate an alert.

If you don't respond to the alert you won't be alerted again, no matter how many people reply to the thread.

If you _do_ go back to read the thread again the process is restarted and the _next_ _reply_ will trigger an alert.

So ... if you're expecting to get an alert for _every single reply_ to a watched thread, that's _not_ how it works and why it may appear that the alerts are broken!!

Phew!! Glad that's sorted ...


----------



## Scoosh (5 Dec 2011)

So the Alert tells you that has been _at least one reply_ to your post and you need to go and read it/them before you'll get another Alert.

It actually sounds quite sensible


----------



## summerdays (5 Dec 2011)

Admin said:


> It seems that an alert is only triggered for the _very next reply_ to a watched thread after you last read it - subsequent replies don't trigger further alerts (_so as to stop your alert box filling up with hundreds of alerts_).


I certainly get more than one alert for a thread that I've responded on - but not for every response after. I just make sure that I click the earliest one.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Dec 2011)

not only are the alerts working, but posts in threads now have a little blue label saying 'new' in them. I'm beginning to wonder if we're not being spoilt.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2011)

be alert.... the world needs lerts!


----------



## Scoosh (5 Dec 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> not only are the alerts working, but posts in threads now have a little blue label saying 'new' in them. I'm beginning to wonder if we're not being spoilt.


Now ??  NOW ?? 

Where have you been DZ ? 

They've had the wee blue New since we can over here !


----------



## HLaB (5 Dec 2011)

Admin said:


> Thanks everyone - it has confirmed how the alerts are working.
> 
> It seems that an alert is only triggered for the _very next reply_ to a watched thread after you last read it - subsequent replies don't trigger further alerts (_so as to stop your alert box filling up with hundreds of alerts_).
> 
> ...


I think if you quote somebody an alert is also triggered.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Dec 2011)

Scoosh said:


> Now ??  NOW ??
> 
> Where have you been DZ ?
> 
> They've had the wee blue New since we can over here !


whoops! Forgive me. I have only just found the 'what's new' button!


----------



## Crackle (5 Dec 2011)

I'm a lert


----------



## snorri (5 Dec 2011)

Crackle said:


> I'm a lert


 That's just marginally better than getting a round tuit. 

Sorry, I just posted in the interest of getting CC perfected, not far to go now.


----------



## Scoosh (5 Dec 2011)

snorri said:


> ...
> 
> Sorry, I just posted in the interest of getting CC perfected, not far to go now.


----------



## potsy (5 Dec 2011)

Has Admin turned off his alerts yet?


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Dec 2011)

Admin said:


> This is a test thread to look at how alerts are being triggered and whether they are behaving as expected.
> 
> Could one or two of you please post a reply to this thread so I can examine the process in more detail.
> 
> ...


Shan't.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Dec 2011)

email alerts stop being sent the next day even when new posts are made.


----------



## mcshroom (8 Dec 2011)

You get alerts every time some 'likes' one of your posts and when you get quoted as well as the first reply from my observations. I think


----------



## cyberknight (8 Dec 2011)

mcshroom said:


> You get alerts every time some 'likes' one of your posts and when you get quoted as well as the first reply from my observations. I think


odd, untill midnight i get email alerts for everything then i have to check the thread for any further posts .


----------



## Shaun (9 Dec 2011)

I think email alerts behave in the same way - you get one alert until you next read the thread, which then triggers the next alert when someone next replies, etc.


----------



## NormanD (10 Dec 2011)

So if I'm alerted to the alert, do I have to be alert when I'm alerted to the alerts?


----------

